# Granberg chainsaw mill.



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

I knew there was a better way to quarter my logs than using the Boardmaster from Hudson. I had been quartering my logs with it and the cut was anything from straight. Usually my first cut on my verticle mill was just to get a smooth side to roll down my rollers and this was always the best quarterd board of the log. 

I had been looking at the Alaskan mills on ebay and from Baileys. I also knew I needed a mill larger than a 36" mill sold cheaper at Nothern Tool. I elected the 48" mill with the 56" double ended bar from Cannon from British Columbia. I also got the extra oiler from Baileys along with the roller handle and two ripping chains. The bar is coming direct from cannon.

I put the mill together with my 36" bar to cut a croocked soft maple I was given the other day. I am always in need of soft maple for my drawer sides and backs of the mission furniture I build. I set up two 2 X 4's as guides and made my first cut to get a flat surface to let the mill ride on. I was really impressed with how the first cut came out.

I had a neighbor come and help me start the next cut to get both guide rails onto the log, then it was smooth cutting without assistance. I made wedges before the cut and had them positioned so I could insert them as I went. It took about ten mins to get that second cut. I backed the trailer up to the rollers and loaded it onto my mill. I took the blade off and pushed the halved log through the mill and set up for my first cut.

The halved log ran down down the rollers perfectly exposing a beautiful soft maple face. I believe I will quarter saw the whole log just for having a little more stable board after the drying process. I couldn't be more impressed. The hardest part was setting up the guide boards for the first cut. They make rail kits for that first cut but I thought with the size of logs I was going to be slabbing and quartering I would just make my own. I didn't like the narrowness of them. 

One draw back to the Alaskan mill from Granberg is the thickness of the cuts. It is limited to around 12". I will add 12" extensions to the columns to be able to half a log up to 46" in diameter. They sell larger ones but I'd rather spend that $100 for something else.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*mill*

That's the same mill i have been useing for about 10 years now and just can't be beat for the money. :thumbsup:Nice work there!:smile:


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

The green bars we see at the back of the trailer... a crane of some sorts?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Fishbucket said:


> The green bars we see at the back of the trailer... a crane of some sorts?


I was too slow, you beat me to it.
Maybe a better picture?
I know setups like this have already been covered in another thread, but one more example wouldn't hurt.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Mobile log loader*

That is what I use to load logs onto my trailer. There is a roller at the end of the trailer that the log rolls on so it doesn't drag on the edge of the trailer. The winch is a 9000 lb mile marker with a cable connected to the rear of the truck. My remote broke so I had to jump the two mins with a nail.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice work. Looks like you live in a residential neighborhood - do you foresee any complaints about chainsaw noise for long periods of time? 

Congrats on your accomplishments. Next physical you'll need to explain to your doctor that your blood is fine - the foreign particles running through your veins are just sawdust.  








.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I figured as much :thumbsup:

Nice set-up, Thanks for posting the vids


----------

